# Neue Einwahlnummer mit Internet.exe 00678 16537



## Bad JoJo (5 Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

am Sonntag hab ich mir (besser gesagt meine Tochter) einen Dialer eingefangen.  Es handelt sich um den Dialer Internet.exe, bei dem auf dem Desktop 2 Icons (meet me, the doctor) und im Startmenü nochmals 2 Icons (virutalgirl und lipgame) erscheinen. 

Ich habe dann sofort mein Faxmodem vom Computer getrennt, ich hoffe nicht, das sich der Dialer schon vorher eingewählt hat, denn normalerweise sind wir immer mit DSL unterwegs.  Um mich über diesen Dialer zu informieren bin ich dann ins Internet gegangen, erst da hab ich gemerkt das der Dialer mir meine ganzen DFü-Verbindungen verändert hat. Alle Einwahl Nr. waren auf 0067816537 gestellt. Ich war also mit dieser Nr. online. Muss ich da auch Geld bezahlen, obwohl ich mit DSL online war. Ich hab gelesen das man mit DSL nicht durch einen Dialer geschädigt werden kann, höchstens wenn man ein Fax-Modem oder ISDN-Modem am Computer angeschlossen hat, ist das noch so, oder kann man sich seine Telefonrechnung jetzt auch schon über einen DSL-Dialer oder wie man auch immer dazu sagen will erhöhen? Wer kann mir helfen?

Ich hab dann unter C:\WINNT\system32 noch einen Dialer gefunden, nämlich explorer.exe (kleingeschrieben !!!). Im C:\WINNT gibts eine Explorer.exe die man zum ordnungsgemäßen arbeiten im Internet benötigt. Das hab ich hier im Forum irgendwo gelesen. Beide haben das gleiche Datum und Uhrzeit. Ich habe beide umbenannt in .exe_x   dies hab ich auch hier im Forum gelesen. 

Ich könnte die Internetseiten ziemlich genau eingrenzen, von denen der Dialer kommt. Ich hab es in meinem Benutzer ausprobiert den gleichen wieder einzufangen, denn ich hab mir die History (Verlauf) mit einem Tool komfortabel sichtbar gemacht und mir hyperlinks zu den Seiten erstellt. Aber meinen Internetexplorer hab ich erst letzte Woche etwas sicherer gemacht, z.B. Javascript und ähnliches deaktiviert. Aber nicht im Benutzer meiner Tochter und meines Sohnes. Nur leider hab ich mir keinen eingefangen. Vielleicht ist jemand dazu in der Lage ein bisschen genauer zu schauen.

Bitte meldet Euch.


----------



## Der Jurist (5 Oktober 2004)

Schau mal da: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4161


----------



## TSCoreNinja (5 Oktober 2004)

Da wird die liebe Jessica doch tatsaechlich auf eine andere Rufnummer umgeruestet haben. Frueher rechnete die über die 0900-90000957/58/60 ab, natuerlich voellig gesetzeskonform, bis auf den Missbrauch durch den boesen Webmaster. Da dieser Fall nicht publicitywirksam durch die Presse geisterte, schlaeft die RegTP diesbezueglich weiterhin im Dornroeschenschlaf... 

Mehr zum Dialer unter:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=6658
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=6808
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=5378

Ich koennte aus meinem Spam Ordner 200 Mails ziehen, wo dieser Dialer beworben wird, aber die Behoerden scheint es nicht weiter zu jucken. Wuerd es mich deshalb auch nicht, wenn keine Einwahl stattgefunden hat, ansonsten kannst Du ja mal berichten, wie kulant die T-Com tatsaechlich ist. Ach ja, Internet Explorer in die Tonne oder zumindest mit einem Windowsupdate sichern, dann finden sich weniger Ueberraschungen auf dem Desktop...

st.
Gr,
TSCoreNinja


----------



## tripsi (6 Oktober 2004)

*Um mal meine Berichterstattung zu beenden*

mensch mensch mensch das ist ja gar nicht mein tread und ich merks nicht mal *kopfschüttel*


----------



## Anonymous (6 Oktober 2004)

*Re: Um mal meine Berichterstattung zu beenden*

Deswegen führt man auch immer Beschwerde Cc: VZBV, lokale Verbraucherzentrale und Wettbewerbszentrale. Da brauchen Sie dann auch keinen Anwalt. Die sind so fast handzahm ...


----------



## Reducal (6 Oktober 2004)

:roll:


----------



## tripsi (6 Oktober 2004)

*Re: Um mal meine Berichterstattung zu beenden*



			
				VZBV schrieb:
			
		

> Deswegen führt man auch immer Beschwerde Cc: VZBV, lokale Verbraucherzentrale und Wettbewerbszentrale. Da brauchen Sie dann auch keinen Anwalt. Die sind so fast handzahm ...



ja genau... vielen Dank für den Hinweis...  Bin ich noch gar nicht drauf gekommen*lol*

chrisie


----------



## Anonymous (7 Oktober 2004)

*explorer.exe*

Also mein NAV hat gestern diesen Dialer gefunden, konnte ihn logischerweise nicht löschen. Frage ist nun ich habe Internet Security Kit und 0190-Warner, war in ner aktiven Verbindung und nichts hat angeschlagen (von wegen unbekannter Einwahlnummer oder so, machts normal schon wenn ich mal freenet nutze) kann er schon aktiv gewesen sein? Wenn ja mit was für Kosten kann ich rechnen war ca. ne halbe stunde online? Hab jetzt alles getrennt und versucht ihn zu löschen, erfolglos. HILFE!!!!

Im Voraus danke,

Gruß tm-99


----------



## Anonymous (7 Oktober 2004)

s.a. hier?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=7592&highlight=16537

??

evtl. möglich, beide threads zu kombinieren???


----------



## Heiko (7 Oktober 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> evtl. möglich, beide threads zu kombinieren???


Threads zu kombinieren ist nicht möglich und auch nicht sinnvoll.
Durch die chronologische Sortierung kämen auch sonst die Postings brutal durcheinander.


----------



## Anonymous (8 Oktober 2004)

Also zur Übersicht mach ich jetzt trotzdem hier weiter. Hab geschaut bei meinem 0190-Warner zeigts mir die Verbindung normal MSN an. Hat also keine andere Nummer registriert. Auch sämtliche DFÜ Verbindungen sind noch normal und auch keine neuen Desktop Symbole sind zu sehen. Kann trotzdem was passiert sein? Klar Verbindung wird erst wieder hergestellt wenn die Rechnung da ist. Danke im Voraus, TM-99


----------



## Anonymous (15 Oktober 2004)

*Lip Game ...*

Hallo, mir ist das gleiche gestern passiert und hatte ebenfalls die zwei Icon`s ( Lip Game und Virtual Girl) ungewollt auf dem Rechner, meine Frage lautet. ist durch diesen Dialer irgend ein Schaden entstanden und wird er aktiv wenn man sich wie ich normal in AOL reinwählt oder muss er eigenständig reingewählt werden?


Lieben Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Reducal (15 Oktober 2004)

*Re: Lip Game ...*



			
				Stbc schrieb:
			
		

> Ist durch diesen Dialer irgend ein Schaden entstanden und wird er aktiv wenn man sich wie ich normal in AOL reinwählt oder muss er eigenständig reingewählt werden?


Pauschal kann man dazu nur antworten: mit Deinem AOL hat der Dialer nichts zu tun. So ein Teil wählt sich über eigene Dateien an seine vorgegebnene Nummer ein und unterbricht dabei i. d. R. zuvor eine laufende Session. Allerdings kam es auch schon vor, dass parallel der s. g. zweite B-Kanal bei ISDN-Anschlüssen genutzt wurde und dadurch beide Sessions parallel liefen.
Ob nun tatsächlich ein Schaden entstanden ist, wird erst die nächste Telefonrechnung zeigen. Manchmal haben die hinterlistigen Dinger dieser Art auch die Eigenschaft erstmal am betroffenen PC zu schlummern und sich erst später (Tage, Wochen,...) einzuwählen.


----------

